# Bass Rods?



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Howdy guys. Just wondering what type of Bass rods lyou guys like to use. I use a 6'6 Medium action G-Loomis for Jigging for Largies. I use 10lb Braid on it. I use a 7'0 Medium Heavy St. Croix Mojo Bass Rod for Bass that are in thick cover. I use 25lb. Braid. I also like to use Fluro leader all the time to keep your line from fraying up.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I have a few 7 foot ugly sticks which I love. I have 1 st. croix 7ft. and a few others.. all of my rods are between 6-6 and 7ft. I bought a bunch of different rods to see what I like the most.. Some of them I still haven't tested because I got them this winter. Most are medium and 2 are medium heavy. I like a fast tip also


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

FALCON-FALCON-FALCON; Started out with budget rods, moved to Shimano's etc. then Falcon. Never one issue with them-ever! Thought I was missing out on something - so I bought a high $$ Gloomis crank rod. 1 season - front "eye" popped out. Sent them an Email with a detailed explanation of the situation and got this bull#$% response - "you can see our warranty web page or find someone locally to fix it". Needless to say, i would have expected "yes sir, we need to get that fixed, that is unusual ......etc." (those of you who have paid this kind of $$, will appreciate). Never had any problem with the shimano rods (I run all Shimano reels), just didn't like selection or the weight. Falcon is the only way IMO. Anyone want a little used Gloomis, with slight damage PM me (all you have to do is see their warranty page or get it fixed yourself.....).
FALCON!!!

Just my opinion...


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I broke a Loomis this last year and got a new one in a day. For the life time warantee and for the quality I think its a good by. Just my opinion. Best jigging rod I've ever used.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Casting Rods:
-Heavy Cover Jigging: St. Croix LTB 7'-3" XH "Big Jig" and 7'-0" H "Slop-N-Frog"
-All Purpose: St. Croix Avid 7'-0" MH
-Finesse Jigging: St. Croix LTB 7'-0" M "Teaser"
-Drop Shot/Finesse: St. Croix 6'-9" ML "Drop Shot"
-Lipless Cranks/Small Swimbaits/Square Bill Cranks: BPS Extreme 7'-6" MH
-Shallow to Medium Depth Crankbaits: BPS Extreme Woo Daves "Crankbait"
-Deep Diving Crankbaits: Quantum Tour KVD 7'-4" MH 
-Football Head Jig: BPS JM 6'-10" MH

Spinning:
-Small Cranks/Finesse/Grub: Shimano Crucial 6'-6" ML


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

big fan of my shimano crucials. although i was "playing" with the new abu's at cabela's the other day, never owned one, but for 3 different models under $100.00, i may have to sample one for a season. they are very light and comfortable, and don't look too bad either. anybody have any time on the water with them?


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Shimano's are nice. I love Loomis though. I they just have a great feeling for detecting hits. Never had a rod like that.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I use a St. Croix Mojo Bass spinning, Med, Fast Action with a Shimano Symetre reel. I think the action is a little lighter than most rods med. I also have a BPS Johnny Morris Signature Series spinning, Med, Fast Action with a Shimano Symetre reel. This rods action is a little heavier than most mediums. Finally I have a Browning Midas Boron casting, MH, Fast action with a BPS Pro Qualifier Tournament reel. I've never used anything like a Gloomis but I can't imagine one nicer than this Browning.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> I use a St. Croix Mojo Bass spinning, Med, Fast Action with a Shimano Symetre reel. I think the action is a little lighter than most rods med. I also have a BPS Johnny Morris Signature Series spinning, Med, Fast Action with a Shimano Symetre reel. This rods action is a little heavier than most mediums. Finally I have a Browning Midas Boron casting, MH, Fast action with a BPS Pro Qualifier Tournament reel. I've never used anything like a Gloomis but I can't imagine one nicer than this Browning.


Just got a Mojo Bass 7 footer Medium Heavy for Pike/Big Bass. Should be a good combo.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll second Chiller. Falcon makes some great stuff thats whats in my boat. Powell makes great products too. Loomis Crankbait series rods are probably the best crankbait rod out there.


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

i use the Wright McGill skeet reese rods. i use them bc the price is good on them and they have a life time warranty. i started using them last year and i like them a lot . people say they have problems with them and i have never had a problem with them. i dont really like the reels so i use the bass pro extreme spinng and baitcasting. but i also like the revos. i use the:

micro honeycomb-
Football Jig/Big Worm 7'2" 
Finesse Tube Jig 6'10" 

S curve
Shaky Head/Senko 6'11" 
Jig/Worm 7'2" 
Spinner Bait/Worm 7' 

S Glass
Short Mag Crankbait
6'6" 
Crankbait 7'


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i dont think there is anything on the market that matches the quality of a loomis. there are rods that i have never tried that i hear are better i.e. dobbyns, evergreen but again, i wouldnt know, i havent used them. i also hear that if you get a good rod builder that is using loomis blanks then you have a sensational rod. 

i do know this, if your judging loomis rods based on experiences with a crankbait rod, your really not being 100% fair. the cranking rods are designed to be a little less sensitive and slightly lighter action. if you really want to "feel" the quality of a loomis, you have to try their glx lines, their nrx lines, their bronzeback lines, their mossyback lines and preferably a rod that has to be sensitive, like a jig rod or a shakyhead rod a senko rod, these are the rods that make loomis rods shine.

as far as the warranty goes, i have been critical of loomis new warranty procedures in the past but ive come to accept them. if you call them, they are very courtious and the process is very easy and this is coming from someone who has broken 3 of their rods over the past 2 years.

i also have a powell max rod that i broke last week in florida (my fault, i high sticked a 3lber) but that rod is a beast but its slightly heavier and not as sensitive as my loomis flipping rods.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I've fished with the Spinnerbait, Crankbait, GLX, and NRX series. The NRX doesn't deserve the $450 price tag. It's nice but its not that nice. It's a no brainer that Loomis produces quality but there are tons of other rod companies out there that make equal if not better. 

If I were in the market to buy a rod other than Falcon here are the other companies that I would take a look at. No particular order. 

Loomis
Powell 
Castaway
Shimano


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Are Loomis 100% graphite?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

as far as i know they are but one of the rod builders on here prob know something i dont


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I have St. Croix and Shimano. I have thought about trying loomis out, but why leave something you already like?

Big fan of the Avid Series and Legend Tournament. I got a nice Legend Extreme for my birthday last year and I must say that while it is a sweet rod, I cannot say it is worth every penny of the $360 price tag. I'll fish it hard this year, though, before reaching that conclusion.

I have 3 shimano rods. The Compre rod (6'10" MH XF) may be the best bang for the buck rod I have ever bought. Got it on sale at LBF for $80 a couple years ago. I would definitely buy another if I found a good price. The Crucial crankbait rod is nice, but not sure if it is worth the price tag. Had one other Shimano Crucial - drop shot spinning. Broke two of them in two days. Took back to Cabela's each time. Ended up with St. Croix Avid 6'6" Medium Casting rod. Wish I would have spent the extra for Legend Tournament, but am very pleased with the rod.

Have also though about trying Skeet Reese Rods, and am also looking at the Boyd Duckett Rods. I'll probably just stick with St. Croix, sensistive, strong, good warranty. Probably buy a mojo this year to give them a shot. Though only a 5 yr warrantly on mojo, they have a trade in trade up program I like a lot.

One of the nicest rods I've held was a Setyr rod. Fished with a guy named Danny Jones in North Carolina Regional Championship last year. Those are nice rods. I think they sponsor Dave LeFebre.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rod Hawg said:


> Are Loomis 100% graphite?


most models are graphite. they make a fiberglass cranking line as well.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats probably why they are so expensive. They have a great feel. We use them on Erie for Perch and the Walleye bite out of the islands. Great rod.


----------



## canalbrian1 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have had four st.croix rods since 2007. I had a st.croix premier 6'6 m spinning rod, st.croix avid 6'0 m spinning rod, two st. croix legend extreme 6'8 m spinning rods, and one gloomis nrx 802s spinning rod. I have enjoyed all my st.croix rods and they have been great. i still own the two legend extremes and the other two i gave away to my friends. my one and only gloomis rod, the nrx i have not used it yet but plan to when the weather breaks in april.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i have a 6foot falcon mh iv been fishing with now 16 years and never lost a guige,and fenwick,then the rest of my rods are all custom built by my self and are all of high grade blanke and dont cost as much as a g,loom but has the sam amount of grafite


----------

